# my second attempt yields better results



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Great shootin BowGod... :thumb:

Shootin over 500 from a 487 is good.. :thumb: :cheers:

The next MAA Shoot is at Gunpowder Bowmen on Sunday.. Nationals are the 19-25th, so there ain't much til the following weekend. I may try to shoot GPB next Sunday.. it ain't too far from me... :lol: :wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

BOWGOD said:


> I got to go shoot my second field shoot today, the wife and I met up with 2005ultramag and his buddy Don (who by the way can shoot) at Mayberry archers in Westminster MD today.
> I only have just one other field shoot under my belt to compare my progress to but I think i done pretty well for my second try. I had set a goal i wanted to shoot at least 515 today (up from the 487 I shot last week) sadley I did not reach my goal i finished the day with a 504. eleven points shy of my goal, but at least I broke the 500 mark:wink: I made a couple of really stupid mistakes that definately cost me some points. first off i set my sight totally wrong on one of the walk ups so i shot that target 5 yards short:embara: there goes 2 points. 4 other targets i hit my own arrow kicking me out of the 5 so there went another 4 points. then i had a few where i just couldn't talk myself into letting down when i knew i needed to.
> 
> but I'm ready to get back at it my new goal is going to be 520 I know I can do it I just have to eliminate those stupid mistakes on my part, when I take my time and relax i'm golden I just ain't used to having to stay focused for that many shots just yet.
> ...


Now ya got to try FITA and your in luck next weekend Oriole Archers has a one July 19,20. I think its 90 70 50 30 meters one. tent and cooler and I gotta check with Ted on the Dress code. 

Sunday there is a 28 Field shoot 14 targets twice. at GPB GunPowder Bowmen. which looks like about 35-40 miles farther east of where you were at today. 

Do you have tatoos on your arms??


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Great shootin BowGod... :thumb:
> 
> Shootin over 500 from a 487 is good.. :thumb: :cheers:
> 
> The next MAA Shoot is at Gunpowder Bowmen on Sunday.. Nationals are the 19-25th, so there ain't much til the following weekend. I may try to shoot GPB next Sunday.. it ain't too far from me... :lol: :wink:


yea what time?? I can make it , I got a hinge release ya can try if ya want. 

I'm betin on one nose bleed before the 28 is done if ya do.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bees said:


> yea what time?? I can make it , I got a hinge release ya can try if ya want.
> 
> I'm betin on one nose bleed before the 28 is done if ya do.


 I dunno about that... yet... :chortle:

I actually am thinking of getting a backtension wrist strap release.. but until then, I'm gonna figure out how to make this Insatiable work.. heck.. it can't be any worse that today..  :wink: :nono:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> I dunno about that... yet... :chortle:
> 
> I actually am thinking of getting a back tension wrist strap release.. but until then, I'm gonna figure out how to make this Insatiable work.. heck.. it can't be any worse that today..  :wink: :nono:


You do realize that any release can be shot with back tension don't you?

All you have to do is make a hook out of your finger and then pull the hook back with your back. you just need the trigger stiff enough to get your finger hooked on it without premature discharge then pull back through the shot. presto back-tension with old trigger release.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Looks like a 10am shotgun start.. better get there a bit early.. :chortle: :wink:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

How did Jen shoot??

We are heading to Pa for the PA state shoot in Mechanicsburg Pa. It is a two day shoot Sat and Sun


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I told ya the man can shoot. 

How about that 19 he scored on the 65 yard target with a 50 yard pin?

I'm getting that windage straightened out on my bow one night this week. Estimating the correct elevation on those odd distances is bad enough, but having to guess how far left to hold also is no way to have to shoot.:nono:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Looks like a 10am shotgun start.. better get there a bit early.. :chortle: :wink:


I can be there by 9am. that outta get some pratice shots in. 
that's 2 who else is coming??


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

blondstar said:


> How did Jen shoot??
> 
> We are heading to Pa for the PA state shoot in Mechanicsburg Pa. It is a two day shoot Sat and Sun


She shot like this. :chortle:
BTW, that's my Carbon Tech Panther she's holding.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bees said:


> You do realize that any release can be shot with back tension don't you?
> 
> All you have to do is make a hook out of your finger and then pull the hook back with your back. you just need the trigger stiff enough to get your finger hooked on it without premature discharge then pull back through the shot. presto back-tension with old trigger release.


Yea, but if'n ya wants to, you can still punch that sucker... I'm kinda rough on em once in a while..  :embara: :zip:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yea, but if'n ya wants to, you can still punch that sucker... I'm kinda rough on em once in a while..  :embara: :zip:


If i want to I can punch my hinge, I can punch any release you hand me just give me a minute and I will figure out how to punch if off. 

release I have punched to date.
Evolution, 
Zenith
True ball
short and sweet or any other trigger.
Stand thumb trigger one or any other thumb trigger.

only one I couldn't punch it was a hydraulic one. but if you were not patient and waited for it to go off it was worse than a punch.

You could change your screen name to I punch for you...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bees said:


> If i want to I can punch my hinge, I can punch any release you hand me just give me a minute and I will figure out how to punch if off.
> 
> release I have punched to date.
> Evolution,
> ...


I think someone's got that one already...  :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Bees said:


> If i want to I can punch my hinge, I can punch any release you hand me just give me a minute and I will figure out how to punch if off.
> 
> release I have punched to date.
> Evolution,
> ...


I punched my Stinger twice near the end of the round Sunday at the hill. I was hurtin' tired though.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> I punched my Stinger twice near the end of the round Sunday at the hill. I was hurtin' tired though.


It was about the last target on Sunday when I made my mark...  :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

2005Ultramag said:


> I punched my Stinger twice near the end of the round Sunday at the hill. I was hurtin' tired though.


Don't be so modest! That was *WAY* worse than punching. LMMFAO!!!!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Moparmatty said:


> Don't be so modest! That was *WAY* worse than punching. LMMFAO!!!!


I agree... but at least I kept my arrows on the paper... or a paper.:wink:

Sticky thought he was driving nails in 2x4s. :chortle:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Bees said:


> Do you have tatoos on your arms??


that would be me:embara:



blondstar said:


> How did Jen shoot??
> 
> We are heading to Pa for the PA state shoot in Mechanicsburg Pa. It is a two day shoot Sat and Sun


i believe she said she shot either a 487 or a 491 just can't remember wich. either way not too shabby seeing she only has pins out to 50 yards.




2005Ultramag said:


> She shot like this. :chortle:
> BTW, that's my Carbon Tech Panther she's holding.



that's what you get for shooting me in the face last week:wink: you made me sick the woman on you lol.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Congrats on breaking 5 bills :wink:

BUT I go back to that old adage....you gotta crawl before you walk.....

Stop thinking about score and make good shots....you didn't hit your goal of a 515...but you have raised your expectations and have raised your goal to a 525. That doesn't make sense to me....

If you shoot your first 300 indoors but only shoot 35-40X....you would be silly to change your goal of 45-50Xs to 60Xs....

Just my thoughts.....


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Congrats on breaking 5 bills :wink:
> 
> BUT I go back to that old adage....you gotta crawl before you walk.....
> 
> ...




true i didn't hit my goal of 515, but i know exactly why i didn't and i do know the 515 is well with in my grasp i try to set my goals a little higher so that it makes me work harder to get there. i don't think that 520 is out of my reach right now and so setting the goal of 520 is going to force me to keep my focus better through out the day. 
i was only 11 points off my goal of 515 this week and i know exactly where 8 of those points went just because of stupid mistakes and that isn't even taking into account the targets where i wasn't completely focused or the ones where i left myself shoot a bad shot even though i knew it was bad, but couldn't talk myself into letting down. 
i don't think 520 is an unreasonable goal, i know i shoot that good when i put my mind to it (and keep it there)


it's like i told you before i don't do anything just a little bit, when i get into something i jump in head first. i'm already mapping out plans to put a field course in here at home so that i can get even more practice.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> true i didn't hit my goal of 515, but i know exactly why i didn't and i do know the 515 is well with in my grasp i try to set my goals a little higher so that it makes me work harder to get there. i don't think that 520 is out of my reach right now and so setting the goal of 520 is going to force me to keep my focus better through out the day.
> i was only 11 points off my goal of 515 this week and i know exactly where 8 of those points went just because of stupid mistakes and that isn't even taking into account the targets where i wasn't completely focused or the ones where i left myself shoot a bad shot even though i knew it was bad, but couldn't talk myself into letting down.
> i don't think 520 is an unreasonable goal, i know i shoot that good when i put my mind to it (and keep it there)
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying.....but knowing where you lost points and not dropping them are two different things.:wink:

By your way of thinking I can go to my next goal which is a 540....because the 514 I shot yesterday should have been a 539 or a 540 which is way past my goal of a 530. I set my sight wrong on one target and shot a 19 because of it....and I had 5.... yes 5 misfires that resulted in ZEROs....I didn't get my release set back right after taking it apart to try a clicker and polish it.:doh:

So even though I didn't get my goal....I know where the points were dropped and why they were dropped....so it's close enough.

You get my point....I know I can shoot a 540+ but since I haven't busted a 530 this year...my goal stays the same. If I shoot a 531 next time out....great I got my goal. If I shoot a 540+ then guess what....it's still great I JUMPED a goal. 

But I also break my goals down more then just by a number at the end.....:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I understand what you are saying.....but knowing where you lost points and not dropping them are two different things.:wink:
> 
> By your way of thinking I can go to my next goal which is a 540....because the 514 I shot yesterday should have been a 539 or a 540 which is way past my goal of a 530. I set my sight wrong on one target and shot a 19 because of it....and I had 5.... yes 5 misfires that resulted in ZEROs....I didn't get my release set back right after taking it apart to try a clicker and polish it.:doh:
> 
> ...




the 520 goal isn't limited to my next shoot, that is the goal i have set out for the rest of the summer or until i reach it wich ever comes faster. based on the way i am shooting through out the week, and the way i know i can shoot 515 doesn't seem like enough of a challenge i want to set my goals high enough that i really have to work my butt off to get there. the goal of 515 was set with very limited knowlege of the game i only had the Hill experience to set it on. i just don't think 515 is a high enough goal for me (it's not that i think i'm a 520 shooter right now but with enough hard work and practice i plan on being a 520 shooter by summers end)


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Bowgod,

There is a field shoot this coming Sunday at Two Rivers Archers in Front Royal, VA. That should be within 1 1/2 hours of you. For your reference, here is the complete VBA shedule:

http://www.vbarchers.com/favorite.htm


----------

